# dubai corniche



## Guest (May 21, 2004)

guys, i have a question, how come dubai is the only big city in the gulf which has no corniche. I mean most corniches in the gulf were developed in the 80's but how come no body thought to develop the dubai corniche in deira, the only thing they have there is the Hyatt regency hotel, i mean a popular and important city like dubai should have built a corniche long ago to make the city look more beautiful, i know finally there developing it


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

i guess the main reason for not developing the corniche near Hayat is because of Al Hamriyah Vegetable and Fruit Market. Now the souk will be shifted to another area.I saw a new project showing the new cornich with an island and new tunnel under the water


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

yes the corniche in that area will be spectacular , especially with those highrises 

the Abu Dhabi one is constructing the most beautiful corniche in the world  i will take photos of it when its complted by late 2005

i saw lots of pictures of this project in Dubai , but cant remember where exactly, i`ll have to go search for it


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

ok whats that huge project !


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Great rendering smussuw, do you have more information about it!


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

The Dubai Executive Council, chaired by General Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Crown Prince of Dubai and UAE Minister of Defence has discussed several development projects, specially the Deira Corniche plan. The plans for the Corniche were prepared by Dubai Municipality. The project is in keeping with the move to develop beaches and provide recreational facilities for tourists. The members also listened to a presentation by the project engineer on the objectives and cost of the project. 


The project includes a commercial area of international standards facing the beach; a pedestrian walkway extending from Shindagha Tunnel to Corniche street. The walkway will be nine metres above sea level. The multi-billion project includes a bus station and another tunnel parallel to the present one; there will also be an administrative and services centre; a harbour; apartments; first class hotels; a fish market; and an artificial island to be installed there. 

16 April 2003


----------

